# mad at my wife today



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes I know I am "mr. happy" to most of you and talk about my strong marriage.

But today and last nigth, I am SUPER pissed at my wife. I ahve a pet peeve, I liek to keep our cars clean, IE no food crums.

I just bought my wife a 2009 Honda Pilot MRSP of $34,000, we've had it less then a month, and when I bought it, I said, NO FOOD is to be eaten in this car!!! I've repeated myself Numerous times.

Yesterday we picked up the boys from day camp and we had to stop at a store that is 5 min from our house. my 6 year old son was "hungry" and I told him he can have a snack when we get home.. We stop at the store and I jump out of the car and head into the store real quick to get something for us. the wife and boys stayed in the car. 

I jump in the car and we head home, my older son says out loud, "Dylan, what are you doing?" I look back there he is covered in Chocolate, hands face, all melted. My wife had given him a Twix Candy bar to eat, we lift in Georgia yesterday was 90F and sunny, so it was melted already!!

I went BALLISTIC!!! I gave him napkins and told him not to touch anything 

I yelled I screamed, I slammed things. I was so mad at my wife and I told my son, you know the rules, are we supposed to eat in the car?? He said "no daddy" I asked him why was he eating, "mommy gave it to me!" I told him OK go play. The anger was not directed at him, nor did I yell at him.

But I was so angry at my wife, she knows I do not like food in the car, I was mad becuase this is a 3 week old car!! The fact that she disrespected me, I don't ask for much, I do not demand much. But I am a tidy person and I like things cleaned, not tossed.

I haven't talked to my wife since, she hates the silent treatment from me. She asked me this morning if I was going to talk to her, I nodded no and to go away from me. 

I walked by her and left for work.

You must understand my wife is a very selfish woman and she always has been this way, every so often I have to through a "temper tantrum" to get her to realize there are other people around her and she needs to be more of a team player then a solo artist.

yea I am still pissed, I hate food in the car...and melted chocolate in a NEW CAR!!! that doesn't come out easy and she would not clean it.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I dont know if its reasonable to own a car and not actually use it.
Cars are things for us to use and enjoy... trying to keep one in mint condition with 2 kids maybe asking too much.

You can always do what my husband does and every weekend get out there and detail it. My husband eats and smokes in his car, he just spends a few hours every week vaccuming, spot cleaning and deoderizing it.
Unless your going to keep your car in a garage and not drive it, its going to get "used".


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Jesus...get over yourself...you have kids...things get dirty...kids get dirty...kids cause things to get dirty...and to yell at your wife because she gave your son something to eat because he was hungry...well...you're an ass.

Sorry, no sympathy...you behaved like a juvenile and if you truly bought the "car" for her then you have NO EARTHLY RIGHT TO TELL HER HOW SHE IS TO MAKE USE OF THE DAMN THING. That would be tantamount to buying her a necklace and telling her when she can wear it and with what outfit.

Grow up...

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> *I just bought my wife a 2009 Honda Pilot MRSP of $34,000*, we've had it less then a month, and when I bought it, I said, NO FOOD is to be eaten in this car!!! I've repeated myself Numerous times.


You say you bought it for her... How come you are so attached to what happens with it?

Nobody would be pleased with chocolate all over a new car, BUT... what this says to me is that you over-extended yourself to buy her this car, and you are worried about the re-sale value.

A wise man once told me, "We only ever give to ourselves". What that means is that when we do or give something to another person, the true motive is that doing so makes us happy. But your wife threw away the script. *Your* script. Chocolate was not meant to be in the play. She was not playing by the rules - your rules.

OK, I'm being a bit hard on you, but you'll just have to take it like a man.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well that is why I posted it here, and for you guys/gals to "give it to me straight" an unbiased opinion and a good "smack upside the head!" 

I get what I deserve from all of you, that is why I put it out there.

Mark, not worried about the financials of the car or the resale value, plan on handing it to our dughter when she is old enough to drive then get my wife another new car in 5 years.

I guess the thing is, as I said I like my car clean and tidy. my car is that way. My wife's old car was a mess, junk everywhere, candy, chocolate, crumbs....junk. Again living in georgia, it may be hard for some of you to understand, but there are times I had to go clean her car due to "ant" problems, then nuke it with ant spray after thoroughly cleaning it.

I'll put it this way if I said nothing, I would find hald eaten Cheeseburgers in the back of the car from our children, I am not talking 1 tiny pretzel here. I am talking a happy meal, Drink Fries, burger...in car for DAYS!

IE my rule for her New car. The old car was already trashed and had no "rules" for it.

but it's hard to throw 30K at something then turn it into a junkyard of sorts. 

I fully understand overtime there will be stains and other issues with the car and that it will be in our family for years.

I just feel that she should show some sort of responsibility of the car.

Also my 6 year old was not "starving" he was 5 Min from home and could have waited until we got home for a snack, why teach him instant gratification? 

I understand I am being an ass, but we all ahve to be one sometime or another 

I appreciate the straight shooting.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I went BALLISTIC!!! I gave him napkins and told him not to touch anything 

I yelled I screamed, I slammed things.

______________________________________________

not very mature. 
If it were me, I'd make sure the car got messier just to let you know
having a fit and throwing things 
was not going to make me quake in my boots.

guess you should buy some car cleaning supplies if you want to keep it clean and plan 2 hours every saturday morning cleaning.
A husbands job is to be of service to his spouse, not her dictator.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Your right it wasn't very mature, but making the car messier isn't really either is it? is it not one in the same?


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Again...how dare you command how someone uses something you bought for them...in what other areas are you controlling and manipulative?

If I were your wife I would tell you to shove that car so far up your ass the horn would honk when you opened your mouth.

A car is a car, whether you spend $500 or $50K on the damn thing, it's just a car...you have nice things when the kids are grown and out of the house.

There are a lot of other things in life to obsess on...staying calm, being relaxed, enjoying the company of your spouse and your kids before they grow up and move on with their lives...sharing a kiss, holding hands...making love.

Yeah...let's get bonerific about a damn car and yell at our wives, who already know what an ass you can be, let's justify it for them.

A better approach might have been...hey, sweetie...let's try not to have any more food in the car...at least for awhile huh, I want to enjoy that new car smell for awhile...I love you...how about a kiss?

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

JD it is not like I am asking for much, just no food to be eaten in our BRAND NEW CAR.

we have three young children, 11, 9 and 6. they are kids they are slobs, they make messes.

It's a bit embarrassing if you want to go out with your neighbors and your driving and they have to wipe the cheeto's off the seats before getting in.

You can call it controlling and manipulitive if you want, it's not. It's OUR family car, we have TWO of them, all I ask is they do not eat in it, I guess for some people a little respect is to much to ask for.

I had a friend in HS, when we went to his house with McDonald's in our hands and got to the front door, his mother asked us to eat the McDonalds outside of the house, we didn't argue with her, we said Ok, ate the food on the street and then threw our leftovers in their outside garbage can. We respected their wishes.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, I see...it went from you bought the car for her to it's OUR car now...how grandiose...don't like the answers so you change the questions...

I have three kids as well...my oldest is 16, meticulous about his room, his clothes...everything...my daughter is 14, she's a slob, her room is constantly a mess...my 9 year old son...is a slob until he can't stand it any longer and he cleans...whoopee...

If my daughter wants to be a slob, she can be a slob...I have better things to concentrate my energy on than yelling and throwing temper tantrums about how her room looks...as long as she is presentable when we go out, and she is, then I couldn't care less...it's her room...key word there HER room...yes it's MY house, but it's HER room...

This goes beyond respect...your irrational way of handling the problem and unyielding demands...possibly a sign of bigger issues...

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> JD it is not like I am asking for much, just no food to be eaten in our BRAND NEW CAR.


When I was 10, my folks gave our station wagon (automatic) to a friend who had broken her leg in several places and couldn't manage her manual-transmission Toyota. My folks had 5 kids, and the car was in great shape; the prognosis was such that they expected the trade to last 6 months (and it did). The friend's car was a tiny thing, and very messy--she was a "horse person," and everything was covered in hair (horse, cat, dog), plus all the dirt, etc, tracked in from the barn. My parents never blinked an eye or made a single comment. I learned the meaning of this exchange immediately: relationships are so much more important than THINGS.

You think you didn't punish your kid, but of course you did--he knows why you are angry at his mom, over some mess on a hunk of steel and leather. Wow. What lesson have you taught him? And what is more important, a clean car or your wife? Do not try to make this about "instant gratification," when it's about YOUR obsession with material things!! 

You really need symbols to feel good about yourself, don't you? Your car, your wife. It's come through in a number of your posts. I'm not even surprised by this one. Maybe some counseling about why you need such external reinforcement of your self-worth is in order.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

GA, hold your ground! I'd likely have kicked him/them to the curb!!!

NO EATING IN THE CAR...YES, NONE! Spank the little one! Hard. And bi.ch slap the one who gave it to him! 

It's YOUR car, YOUR rules! Period.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Amen Sisters...I have a lot of nice things, I have a Rolex, a big flat screen TV, my wife has rings and other jewelry...but they are all just things...if something gets dirty, you clean it...if it's broken you fix it, if it needs replaced, you replace it...not that big of an issue, until you obsess over it and make it a big issue.

Sure, it's upsetting, yes, it can be frustrating and make you angry...my wife lost a diamond in her bracelet and was more upset about it than I was...we replaced it and went on with life.

Oh wait, that's not right, I remember now (cue flashback music) I really tore her a new one that night...HOW DARE SHE lose that diamond, why that bracelet cost me $1000 and all I asked of her, all I told her repeatedly, was don't you ever, EVER lose nary a one of those diamonds...was that too much to ask? Was it? Really? How careless and irresponsible...don't you realize how hard I work, don't you know how embarrassing it is to go out with friends and have them know that you lost a diamond in your bracelet? I gave you very specific instructions on how and when to wear it and what to wear with it and you have NO RESPECT for ME or ME or ME or the DEMANDS I make, or ME or the MATERIAL THINGS I buy...and I threw more material things and stomped around and yelled and yelled some more...and made her feel insignificant and inferior...but you better believe I MADE MY POINT DAMN IT!

No, that's not right, I just replaced it...hugged her, kissed and we went on with life.

Preacher


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Haha, Preacher. Do you think we've raked him enough?

sorry, GA, but there was definitely a point to be made, and as you said, you asked for it!

I'll go back to being my usual sweet, adorable self now. . . or, will I?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

interesting response.

Let's get something straight, Everything in our house is "ours" the house, the cars, the food, etc.

Yes I bought her the car, after I took her "shopping" and found out what car she really liked. I then haggled the price, secured the financing for it, arrange the finacial payments for it. I got her all the extra's for the car, She is the Primary driver of the car, as I am of the car I drive. they are "our cars" if she needs my car all she has to say is, "honey I am taking your car" or all I have to say is, "honey, I am taking your car" Never said it was a "gift" it was a Purchase I made for the family and she is the primary recipent of it. I could have easily bought myself a car and gave her "my car" instead I thought of my wife and her safety and thought she should get a new car, that she deserved better then what she had been driving. I wasn't thinking of myself, I thought of her and took her to find a car she would enjoy.

We don't seperate anything, everything is "ours" just like if she needs money she can just go in my wallet and take it, or go to the bank and with draw it, or if I need money I can do the same to her wallet.

Not sure where you get the idea I am some sort of controlling husband. But hey if that is how you feel about me, then so be it. If my wife felt that way, she would have been long gone by now, if anything I am probably a push over.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

a push over? just whom do you push? and when? and why?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I have to admit, I did push my wife the other day rather hard to.

Of course it was into the pool fully clothed...hehe. My 8 year old son was trying to do it and wasn't strong enough, So I gave him a hand.

The violence did not end there either, I pushed both sons in as well fully clothed, I was in a mad rage of pool pushing!! What can i say, it was fun getting the wet clothes of my wife later. 

they all got in trouble for getting water on my pool deck


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> interesting response.
> 
> Let's get something straight, Everything in our house is "ours" the house, the cars, the food, etc.
> 
> ...


ok then, if everything is "ours"
why don't you look at it this way?
she gets to drive and use it and
you get to keep it clean and running/ inspected/ safe.

My husband washes me car for me because I don't like doing it. He is the car man...
and in turn... I do most of his laundry and make his lunch daily.
You have to divide up responsibilities, sometimes you get the short end of the stick, but can make up for it in other ways.

Far as throwing fits, demanding your way, you should realize that does not work, all you do is create a family with an enviroment of fear and that does not condone communication or sharing.
It's just a car... and cars were made to be used...
and they get dirty, they need regular checkups and they also wear out. If you were so concerned about it, maybe next time get a car that has already been used with a few miles on it.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Please dont look in the back of my car lol ...come on life is way to short to worry about chocolate melting !!!  no one has died its not the end of the world!!!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

humpty, well yea I understand that....my wife's previous car was a complete mess and I know this car will eventually get that way.....but come on...3 weeks? at least make it cookies or something, not melted chocolate!!!! Heck I even would have chosen the hamburger over that.

I am going to hire Preso's husband to come vacum my car every saturday, will he take beer as payment Preso?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

ha ha it can be cleaned  dont be angry at her  your to nice to do that anyway !!! 
Its not that bad is it ?? think about how you could claen it together warm water bubbles soap


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

nah I am going to spank her!!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

ha ha even better  i cant do angry anymore i cant even do mad lol im just at such a good place i dont ever want to be anywhere else  spankings good lol but hey melted chocolate ...loads better


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

SoccerMan, 

When are you going to learn that our women only pretend to listen to us? then they laugh to their girlfriends! buyt then again, we are always right.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

GAsoccerman,

when you were in finance signing up for that 34k pilot, did the guy offer you the fabric/leather protectant? did you buy it? it most likely came with a guarantee that says they'll extract the crap from the fab/leather and reapply the protectant.

you spent 34 k on a car and you're fanatic about the cleanliness of the interior. make the investment.

oh, and relax. it's just a car.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh, GA, go "CHRISTEN" the car! Be done with it!  :rofl: Put a towel under her b*tt and just Christen the thing, THEN you will forget ALL about the candy bar and if you do it right SHE will forget about your tantrum.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I have fabric seat covers on my car. They can be removed and laundered or just replaced. My kids still wipe their mouths on their shirts, no big deal to me. I know the issue isn't about car cleaniness, but I felt I needed to add a comment since I read the whole thread.

It is easy to feel controlled without knowing it. For example, my husband put a piece of white tape on my dashboard to match up with the dangling ball so I can park straight in the garage and allow the trash can and lawn mower about 4 feet of space to go in and out between the car. I hate because it is a tight squeeze, and I feel it's just another one of my husband's controlling behaviors. I often park crooked and take the heat if he complains later.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

After work yesterday and when I got home I made dinner, poured a ****tail for my wife and I had a beer, we sat on our Deck.

She apologized to me for giving the candy bar to our son. I apologized to her for losing my "cool" and yelling.

Had dinner, then went swimming with the boys and played pool tag.

We ahd to go get our daughter from her friends house and we took my wife's car. We stopped for Ice Cream ont he way home.

My wife and kids finished their ice cream except for my daughter who wanted to bring hers home, She asked could she bring it home, I said sure, just when your in the car hold onto it so it doesn't spill. (it was in a tall cup). She brought it home put it in the freezer, end of story.

Then we talked about our daughter's trip to florida.

Sandy, we Christen all our cars. 

Sensitive, Honda does sell covers for the seats, but it is my wife's choice if she wants to buy them, I think they are around $300 not sure, but up to her.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> Sandy, we Christen all our cars.


Does that affect the resale value?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

hey were were just checking out the shocks. :rofl:

I thought that was mandatory with every car?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks for the laugh


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

it's nice to hear a story about somebody that actually loves their wife and tho they get mad is still willing to love her.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Disagree, discuss, make-up, move on ...

Imagine that?


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

I sat here, reading this post, and I kept seeing the remarks about "we live in ga" "again we live in ga"... GA isnt has bad as you're makin it out to be. Ive lived here all my life. Yes, it gets hot..but thats part of livin down south..

As of the car issue... thats kinda childish. Why buy a brand new car if you're not gonna be allowed to eat in it? I dont guess you would be able to ride in mine, its a mess, BUT I live in GA so I guess thats why its the way it is. I have no A/C in it, it squeeks every now and then when you start it up, the wind shields need replacing, its a 2 door, but only the passenger seat lets up, and I love it! I dont understand what the use of a brand new car is for.. its just another payment/bill added on top of what we already have. But geez, if you bought it for your wife.. dont tell her what she can and cant do in it.. its hers now, not yours, your kid says he's hungry but he cant eat cause hes in the car.. thats selfish on your end. Dont deny your kid food cause hes in the car.


----------



## Lavender (May 14, 2008)

I dont think you over -reacted with the car exspectations.. over time it should show its day to day use with Kids etc ..however EVERYBODY would be pissed over ... Yes a BRAND NEW material thing they just purchased to have it immedietly Disrespected ... thats understandable anger no matter who it was bought for .. 

Ive been thru it plenty & know that cars will take a beating with kids etc and my kids are all older now but I remember back in 2000 upgrading to a nice 99 expedition loaded Suv due to soccer trips etc & it was instant hands everywhere & exiting without cleaning food bags etc behind themselves & it left me feeling " why did I pay to upgrade at all" should have just keep the junk car if there still gonna act like they live in a junk yard attitude lol thats normal thoughts & reactions ... & for whoeever said wait til kids are older to purchase nicer things hasnt had grandkids come in right behind kids so that cycle keeps going ..

you have to ask & teach respect for certain larger purchases that you make & YES YOU CAN LIVE IN A HOUSE OR USE A CAR ALL THE WHILE RESPECTING ITS UPKEEP .. theres a diffrence in living & using verses flat out destroying attitude .. It is only material items but if someone doesnt respect & appreciate them .. then they woud quickly turn into Non livable .. usable items & everybody cant afford to keep replacing large family items so why not respect & try and make anything last and look as nice as intended as long as possible all the while having the benefit and comfort of using them for there intended purposes ? 

Having said all that 'I do believe in asking for & teaching respect and the value of a dollar on purchases made ' I also think that "You did Over react in the way You handled the situation.. Big diffrence in having a right to be mad all the while transforming it into letting the child off the hook for doing what Mommy said to do.. thats teaching a child to play parent off parent ..Instead of United Parenting' I dont think we should Discipline our spouses in front of our kids so to speak.. sense Mom gave the candy bar to the child ( who could have waited 5 more minutes) Mom would have just had to stand by united with me & watch the child ( def not to young to clean a mess made) be handed a cloth & cleaner instead of go off to play while Mommy took the blame & brunt for him ... hes a child who didnt listen to you.. and neither did she .. lol but as a Mom myself we prefer to take on & fix anything for our kids its weird nature so by having the child clean the mess that Mommy helped him make would have set a point to listen to you & not just mom & yes she gave the candy bar to him but having to watch him clean up the mess he made ALL BY himself would definetly have been enough to be considered " not letting mommy off the hook" that probally doesnt make sense to you not being the Mom lol

but the "silent treatment" I hate that ughhh.. as im sure she does.. long story short you were right to be Mad & Wrong Bordering a Jerk in how you handled the anger.. anyway sounds like all is well Now & the fact you guys apologize to each other is Wonderful .. my husband says I dont have that trait in me .. so your lucky that your wife will even apologize for things .. dont take it for granted alot of men are still waiting to hear a single apology or I was wrong from the female gender!!:rofl:


----------



## SFladybug (May 25, 2009)

G - I can see how you would have "lost it" over this one (although JD is kind of right since you gave her the car), but it was purchased with joint money and used jointly, so you are hoping your neat standards will prevail. Not only that, you 5 year old should learn to wait just a bit for what he wants and giving a kid candy when they are hungry is not going to help them to learn how to eat healthy or wait for what they want. Her doing so directly went around both of your stated values.....so it made you mad.

What makes it difficult is that you felt you needed to "punish" your wife in the way you did. Maybe an apology for losing it is in order and discussion about what you both expect in the way of the car. It is difficult to spend money on things and have others treat them like the are not valuable. Also, maybe you could use your apology to your wife and sons to set up a weekly schedule where each of them helps with the car clean-up so that everyone can enjoy a nice car. Our family has very different standards as to neatness and my husband's mom was such a neat freak that he will not clean up very often. My kids have learned the same slobby behavior and it bugs him a lot. I learned to let go of it a long time ago because I did not want to let my irritation over how messy stuff is overtake my relationships. My mother in law was a great example of how that value can really drive people away. Good luck in your fight against slobdom!!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Lavender, thanks for the insightful post.

How would you women feel if you just bought a brand new Beige carpet for your living room and your son walked across it with his muddy baseball cleats?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

SFladybug, we discussed it both apologized...I apologized for my rant/yellin she for giving the candy to our son.

But you hit the nail on the head, her mother is a CLEAN FREAK, I mean I can walk in their house throw my keys ont eh floor and she will pick them up without saying a word to me, like it's her job.

Then I can walk in and put them on the counter and her mother will pick them up and place it in "her spot" I've learned where she wanted them after a bit and I put them there.

But her own four daughters never help her all four are slobs, all four husbands complain about their sloppy wives, lol But it is amazing how when she is around how she waits on them hand and foot, none of them can cook or clean...well they have learned through the years, but not when they left home.

I grew up the opposite, since my dad died when I was 1 year old, and my mother had to struggle to raise us, I had "to be a man" at a young age. Had to do the Man things around the house. I learned to be self suffiecent at a young age, I try and instill that in my children, to take charge, clean up after themselves, team work, its a family we all are in this together.

I devised a system for my children, they get points for doing chores and good grade, points get subtracted for poor grades and doing something negative.

Examples.

A on report card worth 5 points.
D on report card -3 points
Puts dishes away from dishwasher 3 points
hitting another child -5 points

total points are added up saturday night, they get an allowance amount of $0 $5 $10 $20 depending on point gained over the week.

this has worked well for our children, my daughter has bought her own Itouch with her money and is saving for her own laptop.
They all ahve their own bank accounts and save their own money with me monitoring their accounts, but if they wish to buy something, they have to earn it. Then we withdraw the money and go buy it.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

oh yea baby we made up, and up and up.... :smthumbup:


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

The only thing i would get really pissed about if my H ruined it is my book collection. But then i cant get another signed, first edition-first print of my favorite book by my favorite author so i guess i think its a little different. everything else is just stuff and can be replaced. 

but i can understand why you would be angry. you wrote before that you think she is a very selfish person and that you have to throw these "tantrums" to get her to listen. so it sounds like you dont feel like she respects you very much and that she doesnt listen to you. so i think you explode after holding that all in.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> Lavender, thanks for the insightful post.
> 
> How would you women feel if you just bought a brand new Beige carpet for your living room and your son walked across it with his muddy baseball cleats?


Well, if I'm stupid enough to buy a brand new beige carpet and put it where my son could walk across it with muddy cleats, before he is old enough to respect the house rules himself, then I'm getting what I asked for. I would never put a light-colored carpet by a front door, for example, where there is no porch, foyer, or hallway for shoe-removal. That is just asking for trouble. 

I didn't replace carpeting until all my kids were well-schooled in the "take off your shoes when you come in the door" stage. We are going on one year, stain free, but I honestly didn't expect it to last this long; they are still kids. Accidents and mistakes happen. That's life. We knew we were taking that risk when we replaced it. But if we really cared to have perfect floors, we wouldn't have had kids.


----------



## SFladybug (May 25, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> oh yea baby we made up, and up and up.... :smthumbup:


Go team !!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hispetal (Apr 18, 2009)

The vehicle is an investment, and with that comes a persons' right to setting some limits on the wear & tear. It's no different than you telling the kids "No drawing/writing on the bedroom walls!" If you've put your hard-earned money into it, respect for your limits on what's tolerated should be expected. 

As a couple, you should try to back each other up and not undermine one another. If your wife is adament about a particular issue of keeping order, back her up as well. When the kids see toleration to rules being broken, then it becomes the tail wagging the dog - and they'll be on to the next thing they can try to get away with. 

Overall, I think your reaction was a bit childish. Try to show more control by not losing your cool to such extremes!! I know, easier said than done - but when you show YOU are out of control, the kids notice ... and then you stand the chance of losing their respect as they get older.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Hispetal said:


> The vehicle is an investment, .


investment?
hahahahahaha !... maybe the worst investment you can possibly make !

Cars are not investments generaly unless you have some very rare and expensive cars you don't drive and collect ( think cars over 100K)

Cars are not investments. 
Houses, CD's, Bonds, Mutual Funds, your education... are investments, not cars.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> oh yea baby we made up, and up and up.... :smthumbup:


Somehow I knew you'd bring sex into this topic... :rofl:


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

moi??


----------



## blondegirl (Jun 15, 2009)

I like to keep my vehicles clean too! I think you did the right thing on showing her that you were mad and you meant business that you wanted to keep your vehicles nice. But screaming and slamming doors... maybe a little to much. But it looks like you guys worked this out so good job to you!!


----------

